# Garage Work



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

On my garage, brought some tongue and groove knotty cedar back to life with some elbow grease - pressure washing and sanding for many hours - and some linseed oil stain. Should be good for a while.

That north side doesn't get any sun and makes for good mold growth. Used some Spray and Forget made for getting rid of mold and it worked great. Anyway, a good project finished.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very nice job---------------------looks Great*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks good . :thumbsup:

we always used boiled linseed oil ,diluted ,50-50 with mineral spirits, for better penetration . is that what you did?

have also found messmers log oil to hold up pretty well on that type siding.

but not the clear, get the cedartone, if going for a natural look . won't change the looks but very little and will hold up longer with a little color in it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, men. The job wasn't even on my list of things to do before winter, but when I tested the effectiveness of my pressure washer on the old finish and it was taking it off, I had no choice but to continue. Of course, it raised the grain a bit and required sanding - and that was the most time-consuming part. In fact, some 12-14 hours of running the Dewalt quarter-sheet sander is what it took. As soon as my helper finished the sanding, I jumped into action with the stain-sealant. That large area between the door and the camera took me a total of 21 minutes to finish with a 4-inch bristle brush. Like any other job involving a finish, prep is everything.

The product, Kiyote, is Olympic Maximum transparent stain/sealer (cedar tone), which is primarily linseed oil and some pigment with a bit of alkyd in the mix. It gives a finished look similar to the color of orange shellac, (which nobody uses anymore as a sealer with the advent of polyurethane finishes). Had to replace some of the vertical corner trim, because woodpeckers did their thing all the way through. Had to replace one rosette on the window casing, too.

Other than that, there was nothing to it but to do it. And, then it rained and I beat it by one day.

Onward.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thanks . I have never tried that product. may give it a try sometime in the future.

I still use shellac fairly often as a first coat, when refinishing interior doors and woodwork. usually only do so if I need a product that brushes well , in a situation where I can't spray and if I only have a door or two to do and am looking for a tough product that will dry fast and sand easy. then I usually top coat with spar varnish. sometimes two coats of shellac depending on , what kind of shape the wood is in.

about 5 or so years ago , my brother cut down a pine tree in his yard and we made a table out of it for him. that's how we finished it and it is holding up well so far.

I brushed some new kitchen cabinets back in the eighties with shellac and just refinished them again last year , with another coat of the same . after nearly 40 years they still looked pretty good with the exception of just a few wear spots here and there. one coat of shellac and they looked just like new again.

it was zinnsers bulls eye shellac. only for interiors though.

my brother showed me a genius way to get rid of woodpeckers. just screw a rat trap to the wall directly under the hole they are making, right where they must land to peck. seldom takes more then an hour or so to take em out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice thing about shellac is that it can be renewed easily with another coat. Alcohol based for quick drying but not good on top coats where water may get to it.

50 years ago one of the final steps in an apartment hallway renovation was the shoe molding. Rub it down with steel wool, get off any old paint, then orange shellac. Quick and easy. Never cleaned brushes. Just put them in the shellac the next day, because that alcohol base in the shellac would soften them. Convenient.

Shellac comes from a bug and the orange variety has not been bleached as has the white stuff and adds a bit of color. That's what this siding product reminded me of. Good to use on tree wounds where they've been trimmed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That finish looks good Glen.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Glen ????????


----------

